# Info on Troxel saddle



## TammyN (Feb 15, 2014)

Does anyone know the approximate year(s) this saddle would have been used?





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 16, 2014)

TammyN said:


> Does anyone know the approximate year(s) this saddle would have been used?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It would appear that your saddle has been painted black, but I 'm not sure.

This is my Troxel from the early 1900s. (On a Iver Johnson bike )




This is a Troxel catalog from the 30/40s period.







I didn't see the Troxel style like yours so I checked this catalog: 1919




1919 period





 



 Possibly yours is a junior or women's Troxel saddle.
This is just an approximation , hope it helps !
jake


----------



## TammyN (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks for the info, Jake. I was thinking of buying it for a 1941 project but it doesn't look like it's the appropriate age. It's supposedly a women's saddle. I like the color of yours better. I wonder if they also came in black.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## volksboy57 (Feb 16, 2014)

that saddle is sweeeet! I would buy it if it was a good deal. Who knows when you will need a saddle of that age.
actually, I may have a nice, black, ladies saddle that would be suitable for 30's-40's if you wanted to trade...


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 16, 2014)

TammyN said:


> Thanks for the info, Jake. I was thinking of buying it for a 1941 project but it doesn't look like it's the appropriate age. It's supposedly a women's saddle. I like the color of yours better. I wonder if they also came in black.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




My Troxel saddle is original & the leather is amazingly very soft for it's age.
The bicycle was kept inside on display & never left outside to the elements..

Check with www.saddles.amintech.com
They restore antique saddles...they  would know more about the colors & leather
that was offered by the Troxel Co.


----------



## TammyN (Feb 17, 2014)

volksboy57 said:


> that saddle is sweeeet! I would buy it if it was a good deal. Who knows when you will need a saddle of that age.
> actually, I may have a nice, black, ladies saddle that would be suitable for 30's-40's if you wanted to trade...




I drug my feet too long. It came with a free bike,and I was trying to figure out if my husband could ( and would) get it home as he was in the area of the bike and I wasn't.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Feb 17, 2014)

Tammy, I'm guestimating you saddle is late 20's early 30's. Most 1936 and newer had "bee-hive" shaped springs, and stamped metal frames, not heavy wire.


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 17, 2014)

TammyN said:


> I drug my feet too long. It came with a free bike,and I was trying to figure out if my husband could ( and would) get it home as he was in the area of the bike and I wasn't.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




I'm just curious & not trying to jump on the saddle....volksboy57 spoke first....
but did you get it 


if you missed out...I would slap the feet & hubby ...

( in no particular order...just do it )


----------



## TammyN (Feb 17, 2014)

Haha-no, and it's the fault of the feet. The hubby would have done it had he been given a direct order. Sometimes I'm not specific enough (as in "get this NOW), and while he tries, he's still has to work at reading my mind.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 17, 2014)

TammyN said:


> Haha-no, and it's the fault of the feet. The hubby would have done it had he been given a direct order. Sometimes I'm not specific enough (as in "get this NOW), and while he tries, he's still has to work at reading my mind.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





Trying to read the mind , especially a woman's is a difficult task for most men.
I know...my wife is the same. But she is wonderful. She puts up with all
my "bike" stuff scattered all over the house.


----------

